# CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner



## darkviruz (13. Dezember 2008)

*CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*

hallo zusammen,

kann man sich den CPU & GPU aufrüstrechner auch irgendwo von der pcgh-website downloaden.


lg
michael


----------



## theLamer (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*

hm... könnte ihr dir hochladen, wenn die amdinistration und die redakteure nix dagegen haben

... und ich die dvd finde, suche grad noch


----------



## darkviruz (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*

würde mich freuen


----------



## Seppi2k (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*

Gibt es für den CPU Aufrüstrechner schon ein update, wo auch die Core i7 Prozessoren drin sind? Weil das würde mich dann einmal interessieren, ob es sich denn wirklich lohnt statt eines Q9550 ein Core i7 920 zu kaufen...


----------



## SandR+ (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*

wo zu? wenn die i7 CPUs in Games kaum was bringen ???


----------



## Henner (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*

Die Aufrüstrechner werden demnächst mit frischen Daten aktualisiert. Zum Download gibt's sie nicht, nur auf DVD (auch auf der DVD der nächsten Ausgabe).


----------



## ILAN12346 (26. August 2009)

*AW: CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Die Aufrüstrechner werden demnächst mit frischen Daten aktualisiert. Zum Download gibt's sie nicht, nur auf DVD (auch auf der DVD der nächsten Ausgabe).


 
das war Dezember. 

sry, aber es ist August...
Immernoch kein i7 oder PII -.-
und es kommt immer ne fehlermaldung sowohl bei CPU als auch bei GPU
bitte tut was oder nemmt dass tool von der DVD oder fixxt es oder Updatet es bitte.

 ._____.

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## dastbln (4. August 2010)

*AW: CPU & GPU Aufrüstrechner*

was ist denn nun mit neuen Rechnern????


----------

